# 16 pt drop tine



## poorboy (Jun 30, 2013)

I got this buck Nov 11. i was hunting with my son.I asked him what latter stand he wanted.He picked the wrong one.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

awesome deer, congratulations!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. Just wow! Congrats on a stud!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Gorgeous buck!! Congrats


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet sweet deer !!! Get him entered in OBBC!!!


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

He sure did I'm sure he is glad though. Congrats stud


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome deer!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome buck. I also shot a nice buck on Nov 11th. It was a great veterans day for sure....


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Incredible buck!


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

That's a dandy of a buck! A really good looking whitetail! Congrats!


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Really nice! Congrats!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Really nice buck


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great deer for sure. Congrats


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

awesome deer!!! I'm sure you son was happy with his choice of stands. making memories with dad is just as good as making them with your son. I've always wanted a drop tine buck but never seen one while hunting. congrats on a real trophy. you could share a little about your hunt so we can dream of getting such a deer.
sherman


----------



## poorboy (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the congrats...My 16pt is definitely a buck of a life time. The stand I got my buck out of this year has a history already. My Son got his biggest buck out of it last year. But I guess my buck story starts one morning when my wife and I went out bow hunting. She wanted me to go to her stand that we hadn't been in yet this year...she said she had a good feeling about it. I decide to go to my stand instead so she went to her stand. About and hr later I got a text from her that she had just seen a huge buck but couldn't take a shot because she already had gotten a nice 8 pt the week before...I saw nothing that morning. That night my Son came to spend a couple days with us to hunt and we told him about the buck my wife saw out of her stand. Next morning my Son and I set out before dawn. I asked him which stand he wanted to hunt...his bad luck he picked my wife's so I went to the other stand. I was in my stand before daylight. The stand sets on top of a hill but there is a little flat right there in front of the stand surrounded by hardwoods then it continues down hill. I saw him coming up the hill about 40 yards and the minute I was him I knew he was a shooter. He started to go to my right where I probably wouldn't have gotten a shot but suddenly changed directions and crossed in front of me at about 25 yard. First I thought he was heading to a salt bock we had out at 25 yards but he was on a mission and kept on going. I knew if I didn't stop him he would be out of range fast. So I said "BAA"... He stopped and looked right at me...I shot fast...He ran about 50 yards and stood there... a minute later to my amazement he dropped. It wasn't until I walked over and saw him that I really realized how nice his rack was. We actually had him on our deer cam 2 nights before but all we could tell is he had some crazy points sticking out of the right side. Well he is certainly my buck of a life time...He might be hard to beat but I'm gonna try. Here's a BIG 8 we have 3 times on deer cam this year. Hopefully he'll be back next year!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks so much for sharing such a great story. that 8 looks like a stud 8 pointer. you should invite me over to hunt for him, LOL. i'd gladly spend the money for the out of state license.
sherman


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats on the BOAL! 
Ps-You got the wrong avatar name if you have deer on property you obviously own with deer like those on it! That being said, I'm sure you have plenty of "company" on the adjacent properties!


----------



## poorboy (Jun 30, 2013)

The avatar fits me. I'm just lucky enough to belong to a hunting club in SE Ohio.We have about 900 acres of old strip mine property. I thought one day I would be able to change my avatar to Richboy but that never happened!!!LOL


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That 8 is a wide sucker. Good luck with him next year. Congrats again on your fine buck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a buck of a lifetime without the drop tine. The added feature of the DT just makes that buck extra, extra special. 
Very happy for you....congrats.

And, like bobk said, that's a nice, wide 8.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice Job. Great Buck


----------

